# have serial# need model



## toryan (Apr 20, 2012)

I inheritated a Massey tractor and have no idea what model it is. The serial # is 9a 273836. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## Sanddawg (Apr 11, 2012)

Just a guess but your serial numbers fall between 1977 and 1978 for the MF-255. Need pictures to ID tractor for you.

On File Pic:











Mhttp://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/7/6/764-massey-ferguson-255.html

F-255 Serial Numbers:
*Serial # Tag Location:	Below instrument panel*
1974: 9A202190
1975: 9A207681
1976: 9A232539
1977: 9A254045
1978: 9A276935
1979: 9A296946
1980: 9A326169
1981: 9A339343
1982: 9A350584
1983: 9A354679


----------

